# DTE?



## SEsentra (May 26, 2007)

i have a question about the DTE or distance till empty screen. How do u reset it? Also i just filled up my tank and it says i have 258 miles till its empty. Does that sound right?


----------



## JTiger102 (May 22, 2007)

SEsentra said:


> i have a question about the DTE or distance till empty screen. How do u reset it? Also i just filled up my tank and it says i have 258 miles till its empty. Does that sound right?


It can't be reset like the MPG or trip counters. It is calculated off of your MPG and how much gas is in the tank. It is calculated every 30 seconds or so. If you drive for a little bit and get down to 3/4 of a tank and then fill up, the DTE counter will readjust accordingly.

Just as a note, I've filled up and I've also had similar numbers. You should notice that after you drive for a couple of minutes it should adjust and go up... at least as long as your not tearing out of the parking lot.


----------



## SEsentra (May 26, 2007)

cool thanks. Oh where in houston do u live?


----------



## JTiger102 (May 22, 2007)

SEsentra said:


> cool thanks. Oh where in houston do u live?


Almost over in Katy. (Barker Cypress)


----------



## SEsentra (May 26, 2007)

JTiger102 said:


> Almost over in Katy. (Barker Cypress)



oh ok. i live like 10 minutes from the galleria area.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

hey com meet me in kinder, la some time at the coushatta casino.. we usually rip it up in the casino on the weekends.. witch usually results in a hotell room party!!!


----------



## 01SE/PP (Mar 23, 2007)

What is a DTE and where is it on the Sentra's...I never knew cars had anything like this??


----------



## SEsentra (May 26, 2007)

01SE/PP said:


> What is a DTE and where is it on the Sentra's...I never knew cars had anything like this??



(Distance Till Empty). Its a little screen below the speedometer that shows how many miles u can drive on the available gas u have left in your car.


----------



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

SEsentra said:


> i have a question about the DTE or distance till empty screen. How do u reset it? Also i just filled up my tank and it says i have 258 miles till its empty. Does that sound right?



Hey, just to add some reassurance, I too get that fiqure, actually it's more like 313-320. I fill up with 91 octane. However, I'm in Canada, and my DTE is in miles. Any of you know how I can get it to KM?


----------

